# Acana dog food



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

Has anyone used Acana brand food? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good food


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I tried using it with my 2 larger dogs. I also tried using Orijen. Both dogs ate the foods just fine but had larger, mucousy stools on both foods. I think these foods work well for many but did not for my dogs.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is a good food. I tried it with Molly but she refused to eat it.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

It is very well reviewed on the dog food advisor site. We used it when Ruby was on a food strike after her spay operation and it got her to eat again.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

probably one ,if not the best rated foods. No it is not for every dog. Some people don't like chocolate cake > So good that Champion is building a new plant in the U. S. http://acana.com/dogstar-kitchens/?lang=usa Eat your heart out Purina.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Was the food Oliver was on as a puppy would still be using it, but for some reason he just stopped eating it. Switched to another brand and he has been on Now ever since.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Acana is what Emmie's breeder used and sent her home with. I liked it but decided to feed her a commercial raw diet instead of kibble.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

MarinaGirl said:


> Acana is what Emmie's breeder used and sent her home with. I liked it but decided to feed her a commercial raw diet instead of kibble.


Champion (Orijen) makes a freeze dried raw which is top drawer.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

JoJo's Grayt said:


> Has anyone used Acana brand food?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We use Orijen Regional Red and Six Fish. Mochi is on her 3rd 5lbs bag. We add water and veggies.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Tried it with Rudy and it might have been too rich for him. He has been on Fromm Gold Adult dry food and is doing very well. When he was a puppy, we switched him from what the breeder was feeding him to Fromm Gold Puppy. He loves his food and doesn't have any stomach issues (knock on wood)And....he has a beautiful coat.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

I fed ACANA to Gracie for several years and she always did well on it. When they changed manufacturing from Canada to Kentucky, I switched to another brand. I know the standards are higher in Canada as apposed to here, and they also changed the ingredients when they started making it in the US. I wasn't sure what to do and someone at Cherrybrook recommended Annamaet, which is another high end kibble, and has not had any recalls, although that too, is made in the US. Gracie has been on the Salcha grain free chicken for several months, and is doing fine. I have noted recently that her beard seems to have lost the reddish tint that it had before. (Maybe it was from her ACANA dog food?)


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Never tried it before but I heard a lot of good things about that food, my choice for my baby is eukanuba medium breed puppy food.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I alternate between Acana Grasslands and Orijen Red kibble. I add a small amount of kibble to their meat and vegetables. They prefer kibble over freeze dried food. I've tried all the freezed dried brands and the only one they will eat is Stella & Chewy's beef meal mixer. Scout and Truffles loved ZiwiPeak, but unfortunately they both sometimes had loose stools.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have never used it but this is a recent post about it...

ACANA DOG food is now being made in the US! They have changed their recipe. My boys will no longer eat it. McGee tried but it caused vomiting. Some of you might still be getting the bags from Canada but will eventually get the US brand if you live in the US.
It is horrible! I am the Dog Mom that has actually tried the food. The Duck was not to bad for DF. Horrible stuff now!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Dee Dee said:


> I have never used it but this is a recent post about it...
> 
> ACANA DOG food is now being made in the US! They have changed their recipe. My boys will no longer eat it. McGee tried but it caused vomiting. Some of you might still be getting the bags from Canada but will eventually get the US brand if you live in the US.
> It is horrible! I am the Dog Mom that has actually tried the food. The Duck was not to bad for DF. Horrible stuff now!


Just opened a new bag yesterday... Looks like it came from Kentucky. Just wondering why it is horrible? Guess I will have to throw this bag away. &#128543;


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I doubt there is anything wrong with the US food. The company is top quality in all regards. Because some one's dog doesn't like it , doesn't make it a bad food.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> I doubt there is anything wrong with the US food. The company is top quality in all regards. Because some one's dog doesn't like it , doesn't make it a bad food.


I try to keep up with all this food information, but there is so much. I did just check the Dog Advisor and it rated the Acana US made 4.5 stars and the Canadian one got a 5. Looks like they did add addition ingredients. Guess I will finish up this bag and probably try something else next time. So far...fingerscrossed Scout and Truffles haven't had problems with any foods except loose stools with ZiwiPeak which they loved.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Dave is right this is just one persons opinion just sharing in case others have heard something similar. Don't throw you bag away I'm sure the food is fine!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I know of a few who are absolutely enraged that they made the move from Canada to the US :doh: Though DFA isn't the end all be all, 2/3 Champion Dry Lines maintain a 5 star rating. These people are switching to lower quality foods purely because they are adamant that their food is made in Canada. As far as dog food companies go, Champion is one I trust quite a bit, and I doubt they are going to let their regulations and policies slip merely because the requirements aren't the same here.

Anywho, LOVE Acana as a brand. It, along with Orijen, is going to be one of the highest quality kibbles out there. It can be rich for dogs who aren't used to it, but it's nutrient dense, high quality products, and the protein, from what I gather, is sourced ethically.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

KarMar said:


> I know of a few who are absolutely enraged that they made the move from Canada to the US :doh: Though DFA isn't the end all be all, 2/3 Champion Dry Lines maintain a 5 star rating. These people are switching to lower quality foods purely because they are adamant that their food is made in Canada. As far as dog food companies go, Champion is one I trust quite a bit, and I doubt they are going to let their regulations and policies slip merely because the requirements aren't the same here.
> 
> Anywho, LOVE Acana as a brand. It, along with Orijen, is going to be one of the highest quality kibbles out there. It can be rich for dogs who aren't used to it, but it's nutrient dense, high quality products, and the protein, from what I gather, is sourced ethically.


right on.


----------

